# Brand name



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

What are the good Brands of Golf Clubs and Golf Balls? Right now, I'm using Taylormade clubs but I want to look for one, that is even better quality.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Forget the brands, if you are looking for something to improve your game, then you are better off trying loads of different clubs. Try 10 sets of irons and ask that they dont tell you what ones you are hitting better, you will be surprised at the outcome.

The last thing you want to be is the sort of player with "all the gear, but no idea"


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^^Yea, you will need to find a shop/friends that will let you test different sets of clubs.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

For sure trying things out is the best way to know what is best for you. Whenever I get new irons I don't look for the brand name, I look for the one I am most comfortable with.


----------

